
Multiple Google users are being signed out randomly - javiercr
https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=signed%20out%20google&src=typd
======
pilsetnieks
I got signed out of several of my accounts on several apps but not always the
same set of accounts.

I'm guessing they're invalidating auth tokens that could have potentially been
compromised with the Cloudflare leak:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718752)

Edit: Or maybe it's unrelated and just a coincidence. Here's someone
purportedly from the Chrome team posting about it on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/5vuurk/account_acti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/5vuurk/account_action_required_notifications_and/)

------
cylinder
Happened to me and I have 2-factor auth - the text message code was not being
accepted and giving an error for at least an hour or so on mobile, but not
desktop (Chrome).

